# Tappan Open Night Bass Tournament



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tappan Lake

Saturday night July 28th 11pm-7am

$70 entry fee includes $10 big bass pot.

Main 250 launch ramp.

Come on out and beat the heat, unless your scared of the dark!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

it only takes 5 lbs to win


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> it only takes 5 lbs to win


???(;


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> it only takes 5 lbs to win


 Dont know where you are getting it will only take 5 to win.  it has been taking 10-15 to win most tournaments at tappan this year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> it only takes 5 lbs to win


Took 11.3 to win Sunday, 13lbs to twin last weeks Tuesday nighter, and 14 lbs to win the 10hp. Tournament 2 weeks ago.... i'd say the lake is doing well......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Took 11.3 to win Sunday, 13lbs to twin last weeks Tuesday nighter, and 14 lbs to win the 10hp. Tournament 2 weeks ago.... i'd say the lake is doing well......
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


my buddy fished there this past saturday night tournament its a b.a.s.s. one took 3 lbs to win .a good friend fished one last week it took 5.01 lbs to take first ..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> my buddy fished there this past saturday night tournament its a b.a.s.s. one took 3 lbs to win .a good friend fished one last week it took 5.01 lbs to take first ..


By B.A.S.S., i'm assuming your referring to a B.A.S.S. affiliated local club tournament? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> By B.A.S.S., i'm assuming your referring to a B.A.S.S. affiliated local club tournament?
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yes 
B.A.S.S. affiliated local club tournament


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Whats the water level look like down there?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Water level is good. Maybe a couple inches below normal pool.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> yes
> B.A.S.S. affiliated local club tournament


They must not fish Tappan very often I guess? I'll admit i have struggled there the last two weeks but others are still wacking them good.


I hope we have a good turnout this Saturday night. Weather should be perfect.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

How did it go? I really wanted to come, but couldn't find a partner. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

twin cities bass club had a open there at night 3 weeks ago and took 13+ to win. was great turny lots of limits weighed! would like to know how it went too


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

13.3 was 1st

11.15 was 2nd

7.10 was 3rd

5.8 was 4th

5 was 5th.

had 10 boats show up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

V-MAX200 said:


> 13.3 was 1st
> 
> 11.15 was 2nd
> 
> ...


Wow! I would've got smoked....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

